# 3 Commando: Hunting the Taleban



## Crusader74 (Dec 6, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/nolavconsole/...m=1&bbwm=1&nbram=1&nbwm=1&nol_storyid=6205936


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 6, 2006)

Very cool, thanks for posting. 


Excellent Video.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 6, 2006)

Irish,that was great keep em coming.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 6, 2006)

Very outstanding, thanks Irish.


----------



## pardus (Dec 6, 2006)

That really is a great doco, Fuck I wish I was there...


----------



## msteen1 (Dec 7, 2006)

informative vid, thanks Irish.


----------



## 91stSPS (Dec 23, 2006)

Great documentary, thanks for sharing.


----------

